
The Realities of Deep Work - jorymackay
https://blog.rescuetime.com/brad-frost-deep-work/
======
naravara
I love how this article puts a modal window in my face halfway through asking
for my email and promising to help me "Take back control of my time" by. . .
spamming my inbox?

This is web design that totally undercuts the message of the article.

~~~
ErikAugust
[https://beta.trimread.com/articles/379](https://beta.trimread.com/articles/379)

~~~
mattmein
How is this website legal and different from hosting a movie/TV series? It is
basically stealing the original website's content.

